# Positive Updates :)



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I know as soon as I post this, my husband and I will have an awful fight - just because I wanted to say how good things have been between us lately :lol: 

He has now been sober several weeks, minus some light drinking now and then, and it's made so much of a difference. He is less difficult to talk to, and on my end, I'm not arguing as much with him anymore if he says anything off-color. I've set boundaries and will just remind him that I won't accept or tolerate the veiled insults as they come, and rather just walk away. The result? He has become more open to discussing problems and finding a solution, rather than bicker about my feelings and things escalating. I think we're doing pretty good here!

So things are going rather well! We are now doing our meditations again together, and since the New Year began, we've been keeping a shared gratitude journal that we write in every night. It's really helped us keep our focus on the positive and good in our lives and each other. I'm pleased that he's an active participant. 

Our other good fortunes: we finally found another place to live - twice the size of where we are now for only $100.00 more a month. It just so happened that our settlement check from the car accident arrived with impeccable timing, as we used it to pay our debt to current landlord (a complete sweetheart - I am so going to miss her!) And also paid the deposit down on our new place.

My best friend also texted me yesterday asking if I wanted her old van. We'd discussed me buying it in the past, but I just never had the money. She followed through tonight, delivering the ancient (but running!) machine to my house and signing the title over as a gift - which it really was - and then my step-dad, (better dad than my real father - I love him so much), came over to give my friend some money as thanks and help with her (new) car payment.

And - my husband did ultimately decide to take this term off from school to be more available and prepared for the arrival of our baby. He came to this decision on his own, as I had pretty much dropped it after our last big fight about it. I do hope he will return in the summer with more defined goals and pursue a career. 

So, many of the things that were huge stressors for us are now almost miraculously working themselves out! And without much time to spare, either, as I'm due on April Fool's Day 

We had such a rough first year together - everything that could happen did happen, it seems. We're talking Walmart destroyed our wedding photos - of which we trying to make a back-up of when they were destroyed, (they are now gone forever unfortunately - we do have a handful from a second camera tho - thank goodness), not one, but two car accidents, the diagnosis of cysts in my brain and resulting medical nightmares, an "accidental" pregnancy despite using various birth control methods, an armed robbery, me witnessing the gruesome attack of my neighbor's yorkie dog (who passed away) by two pitbulls who got into her yard, the various court dates and required witness testimony on my part for both the robbery and the dog attack, almost simultaneously, his addiction and subsequent relapses, the death of a close friend of mine, his parents moving out of state... The list goes on. For a first year of marriage all of this crap amounted to a lot of head-butting, fighting, nights spent sleeping on the couch, countless tears and a whole lot of wondering if we could make it. I told him yesterday, that with all we'd been through in the first year everything after that should be a piece of cake. 

Our New Year is off to a good start and we're enjoying some good fortune at the moment. I just wanted to share an uplifting post because I know it can get pretty gloomy here sometimes. I'm hoping everyone else is off to a good start as well... And wanted to say - keeping the gratitude journal has really helped us both feel appreciated and acknowledged, and it may be something you might want to try to keep your mind focused on the positive.  Every night before you close your eyes, write down what you were grateful for that day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

That's awesome! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

YP, I've been under the weather for a few weeks so haven't been on the forum. I went looking for your threads to see how you are doing - this post made me very happy!!! I'm so glad you guys are doing well and he is staying sober. I hope 2012 will turn out to be a wonderful year for you.

Our 2011 was rough going as well... maybe 2011 was just a bad year!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Most people I know had a bad 2011. Marital issues, financial issues.

My psychic friend said it was just a bad year...I forget her reasoning, but it had to do with whatever house we were in "astrologically".

Maybe you don't believe that stuff, but it sure matched up with so many people's lives last year. lives that are usually so mellow.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

*glomps Omega*

I wondered what happened to you!! I hope you're feeling better! We are still doing good, although I've been encountering some major depressive episodes and hubby has been better about handling them. He still drives me up a wall, but I'm working on that part.

That_Girl - I never liked 2011 because it's an odd number. I feel more comfortable with 2012 being an even number, lol. I like astrology, hubby says it's a bunch of hooey. LoL! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

See and it's not really even.

2+1+2 = 5 haha 5 is the number for change 

last year added up to 4. No good.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

2011 was so hectic... we moved house across the country and basically started over, had to furnish the whole place from nothing, cost us most of our savings... and experienced total financial ruin (unrelated to the move) ... not a good thing. At least in 2012 we won't have to move (I hope!!). I'm hoping for a year of CALM.

I'm okay - I wasn't dying or anything, just can't seem to shake this nasty winter cold, I feel great from the neck down, but somehow that's not really good enough LOL. 

Maybe 2012 can be the Year of Calm for all of us. Good gracious I hope so.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

LoL I was never into numerology - numbers and I just don't jive... But I know I like even numbers!

On Sept. O1, 2010 I had a dream about the number 10, over and over again. This was the day after hubby and I started dating. We talked and decided to get married on 10-10-10 at 10:10am. LoL! 

I've never had a dream about numbers before or since... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha! That's awesome.

We were married at 11:11 am


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Hehe! We were supposed to be married at 7pm but the mayor was late so I don't actually know what time we were married.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Omega there is a post here to you that is missing! 

Was saying how we were moving, too, finally!

I'm glad you're back here! And that you're okay! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> Omega there is a post here to you that is missing!
> 
> Was saying how we were moving, too, finally!
> 
> ...


F you 2011! Don't let the door hit you in the a$$ on the way out! Yin Princess my daughter is due April 2nd! Anxious for the babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad to see things are going well. When you mentioned car accident it got me wondering. Do you still have that Eagle in the photo? The first car my wife got was a Eagle SX4 with the sport package.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I sure do! She's been sitting at my mom's house for the last two years though 

I bought the car for $650 when my Camaro was stolen in 2001... I hated it at first... Now I wish I had the money to rebuild the tranny. Good cars! This one has been through heck and back, but I love it. It's a nicer Eagle, in that it came with Limited trim package, and almost all options available in 85 - select drive on the fly and power everything! Love that car!  The SX/4's are nice, too! And hard to find, considering they were only made for four years! My dream is to find a Kammback, though... Look a lot like a Gremlin, but with the 4x4 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> F you 2011! Don't let the door hit you in the a$$ on the way out! Yin Princess my daughter is due April 2nd! Anxious for the babies!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No doubt and Amen to that! 2011 was so awful - and it was our first year of marriage! Having big hopes for 2012 - there is so much positive happening! 

Congrats on the coming grandbaby! Is it her first?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> No doubt and Amen to that! 2011 was so awful - and it was our first year of marriage! Having big hopes for 2012 - there is so much positive happening!
> 
> Congrats on the coming grandbaby! Is it her first?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes and a boy. My boys (uncles) are 3 and 1 (and 16).

Do you know what you're having?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yup  A girl 

Hubby and I decided we were going to have a girl - if we were having a baby at all lol  Had it confirmed twice, just to be sure! LoL!

Now to pick out a name... My Aunt wants me to name the baby after her... But to be honest, I *hate* the name Rose 

I want to name her Moon. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

